# one or two weeks after puppy's second injection?



## finoni9

I thought puppies could go out one week after their second injection but when Rocky got his today, the vet said 2 weeks  It's seems like we have been waiting ages to take him out and now we have to wait another 2 weeks 

What did others do - one or two weeks?


----------



## Natik

my vet said 8 - 14 days 
I waited 14 days to be sure as i was kinda confused myself


----------



## Freyja

My pups had their second vac last week thursday and they could go out for the first time yesterday


----------



## jackson

Mine go out before their vaccs, so there is no option for me.


----------



## Guest

1 week but I didn't wait that long with our pups!


----------



## Chezza79

Our Vet advised us that we could take Mia out 1 week after her 2nd jab.


----------



## Guest

As far as I see it the risk of delayed socialisation is worse than the dangers posed after the dog has recieved both injections _and_ already waited a week. How old is the pup now?


----------



## englishrose943

1 week here too but i did let them out in the garden at 5 weeks old.


----------



## Jen26

i think officially its a week, but we took ted out straight away, we couldnt wait any longer


----------



## Guest

jackson said:


> Mine go out before their vaccs, so there is no option for me.





louise5031 said:


> As far as I see it the risk of delayed socialisation is worse than the dangers posed after the dog has recieved both injections _and_ already waited a week. How old is the pup now?


Good points from you both. I've always waited one week but your posts have made me question why I do that - especially as the pups are, I suppose, as much in danger of catching something from the older dogs in the house who are going out and could be bringing anything in!


----------



## finoni9

louise5031 said:


> As far as I see it the risk of delayed socialisation is worse than the dangers posed after the dog has recieved both injections _and_ already waited a week. How old is the pup now?


He's 11 weeks now - I have been socialising him in that I take him everywhere with me either carrying him or in a bag! (not designer tho!) - we've been to loads of places inc playing a round of golf, barbers, shopping mall, library, seen trains, trams, nursery, etc etc - even seen some other dogs at the park, altho from a distance but he's dying to get down on the ground and explore.


----------



## Guest

finoni9 said:


> He's 11 weeks now - I have been socialising him in that I take him everywhere with me either carrying him or in a bag! (not designer tho!) - we've been to loads of places inc playing a round of golf, barbers, shopping mall, library, seen trains, trams, nursery, etc etc - even seen some other dogs at the park, altho from a distance but he's dying to get down on the ground and explore.


are you anywhere near a beach because I've heard you can take them there as the salt water acts as a disinfectant? other members will correct me if im wrong x


----------



## Freyja

As I said before my vet said 1 week but I too took mine out before the week was up I decided that if they were going tocatch something they were just as likely to pick it up if the others bought it in the house from their walks or going to shows.

When we first had our setter our vet was on holiday .the locum did he first jab and he told us to take her out for alks as long as we didn't let her sniff around were other dogs had possibly wee ed round trees and lamposts etc. He said in his opinion there was more chance of her catching something of my other dogs than going for a walk.


----------



## momentofmadness

didn't we discuss this the other week.. It all depends on your vet.. mine said 1 week but others said 2?


----------



## AndyM

My pooch is due her 2nd jab on Monday. When I was talking to the vet about taking her out, he said I could start taking her out 1 week after the 2nd injection.

He said the main risk was from parvo, and that it is a very hardy virus, which is why they shouldn't go out beforehand. However, other dogs can visit here as long as their injections are up to date.


----------



## TinyTashi

we take ours out a week after the 2nd jab, they can start to build up there on immune system  plus they can start socialisng then


----------



## Freyja

In August one of my pups was seriously ill on a drip at the vets.They thought she had parvo. I said they hadn't been out of the house.The vet told me that not only can vaccinated dogs carry it but not be ill you can also carry it on your shoes and clothes.I would never let any one elses dogs into my house whilst I have unvaccinated pups in the house. Parvo can also survive for 10 years even if there is no sign of it .


Forgot to add Jude did not have parvo it was a bacterial infection that showed similar sympthoms and is now fully recovered. None of my other dogs were affected.


----------



## jackson

Freyja said:


> In August one of my pups was seriously ill on a drip at the vets.They thought she had parvo. I said they hadn't been out of the house.The vet told me that not only can vaccinated dogs carry it but not be ill you can also carry it on your shoes and clothes.I would never let any one elses dogs into my house whilst I have unvaccinated pups in the house. Parvo can also survive for 10 years even if there is no sign of it .
> 
> Forgot to add Jude did not have parvo it was a bacterial infection that showed similar sympthoms and is now fully recovered. None of my other dogs were affected.


The chances are, if Mum has a good immunity and pups are still suckling from her, then they are immune too. I know of quite a few pups/dogs now that have never needed to be vaccinated at all because they were titre tested before puppy vaccs and shown immune.

Yes, Parvo can be carrie don people's feet etc, but unless you make all puppy viewers put fresh clothes on and wash their hands/feet in parvocide when they come into your house you also risk puppie sgetting parvo that way. Of course, the risk is tiny, and it is about weighing up those risks against the benefits. (in this case, getting to see potential puppy owners with the pups an dgetting to know them)

I walk my bitches right up to whelping and also after having their litter if they want to go out. I do not take them to areas with lots of doggy traffic/wild animals, but for some the benefits of walking outweigh the risk of parvo.


----------



## sue8421

My vet said that they say two weeks but he reckons 3 to 5 days is ample. Our pup is now one and a half and great!


----------



## Magnus

One week.......

that's today! Wahooooooo


----------



## Guest

haha have fun!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

My vet said one week but having said that Poppy goes out every day and if Lady was going to get anything Poppy would walk it in on her paws anyway so what am I supposed to do? I think it doesn't do too much harm to have a little exposure to the outside world, it's like a child who grows up in an obsessivly clean house, is never exposed to germs so when faces them in adult life gets everything going!!!
x


----------



## kathryn773

My vet said 2 weeks. 
There is a puppy party at the surgery at the 10 day point, I expressed I would've liked Bobby to attend, the vet didnt invite Bobby, but said they would be having more parties.


----------



## SARAH connell

My puppy had his second jab 8 days ago is he safe to go out now


----------



## Rafa

I have always walked my pups one week after the second vaccine.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The vet told us two weeks but we started walking him after 10 days.


----------



## Blitz

maybe it depends on which vaccine is being used and the vets knowledge of the disease in the area. Going back a lot of years (40) when I first worked at a vets they were done at 12 and 14 weeks and could go out almost immediately as it was the first injection that needed the 2 weeks. If they were done at 10 and 12 weeks they were done the other way round so needed 2 weeks after the second injection. No idea if that is what still happens as puppies seem to be done so young nowadays when you would think the natural immunity from the mother would interfere.


----------



## Blitz

By the way, there was a spell about 25 years ago when the second vaccine was not done till 18 weeks. I think a lot of people took them out before that as it was a ridiculous age for a first walk.


----------



## Jojolegs

Magnus said:


> One week.......
> 
> that's today! Wahooooooo


My vet said 10 days. That's two more days. Can't wait.


----------



## Jojolegs

My vet said 10 days after 2nd vaccination. I can't wait to get her out. She will wee on the puppy pad then poop on the carpet! She rips up everything in sight and has teeth like little needles. 
We have arranged her first 'play date' with the pup next door this weekend.


----------



## lymorelynn

Closing this as it's an old thread and vaccine protocols have changed


----------

